
Why Does Technical Recruiting Suck So Much? - timanglade
http://tapes.scalevp.com/why-technical-recruiting-sucks-aline-lerner-interviewingio/
======
dbg31415
Because the people doing the recruiting seldom have the training to tell who's
a good candidate or not.

Software creation is an art, not a science, and finding a good developer
requires understanding his knowledge of the technology as well as his approach
to problem solving. There's never only one right way, so it's hard to create a
standardized test that non-devs can use for screening.

Also, it's a numbers game. They just want to throw bodies at you and hope
something sticks. Turns out quotas and commission are the enemies of quality.

